# They're kidding, right?



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

This came up on the Borg









THIS is for sale?! My shop crap is better than *THIS!*

Are they building these on the loading dock with old pallets?


----------



## HowardAppel (Feb 3, 2010)

Well, it is comparable to some of the "handmade" items on Etsy.


----------



## redlee (Apr 11, 2016)

I bet they sell lots, most of us look at it say firewood.
But lots of Millennials see ohhhh rustic furniture must be worth it.


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

Reminds me of when my dad used a giant empty cable spool made of similar material as a coffee table in the 80's.


----------



## Barkley (Jun 28, 2019)

Slap some turd polish on it and it'll be fine. Just for grins I posted a review on this. I'll bet they don't post it. It is titled POS. Matches my couch in the homeless camp.


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

Here's the shocker, 4 people gave it 5 stars


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

You put feces in 20# bags with the label "fertilizer" and ppl will PAY for it …


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

What's really sad is that there are stupid people who will actually spend good money on that garbage!


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

Somebody named KAREN (yes, all caps; of course it's a Karen) said "Beautiful wood!" (yes, with an exclamation point)

Somebody named GLENN (yes, all caps) said nothing, just 5 stars.

Somebody named BRENDA (wow, again all caps) said "It is furniture and matches my couch perfectly" (I cleaned up the English)

But this one here I think captures the spirit …

Somebody named Ironmist (oh, maybe this one wasn't auto-generated) felt it necessary to remark that it is "using screws to hold the various pieces together" and "has a rustic look … which is what I was looking for."

Oh and KAREN above felt it necessary to point out that it "came fully assembled."

I tell you, ... you just can't make this stuff up. It's pure comedy. The last one by Ironmist sums it up pretty nicely …

Furniture for yuppy millennials that are impressed with screws (my God man, they used SCREWS!), wood (actual honest to goodness WOOD!), and like things to come pre-assembled (because Ikea furniture was too challenging, we have to step it up to fully pre-assembled now).


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Its so they can make their million dollar cabin in the woods feel more rustic. Its cool to look poor now. I'm gonna put together a set of cinder blocks and 2×4s for a couple hundred bucks on Etsy.


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

Oh, get this

They added $43.19 to the price for changing the color. I'm not making this up.

Same manufacturer, same wood, same design, same dimensions, different color, $110 instead of $66










They've got a style (*cough* read: color) and price for every level of sucker *cough* I mean customer


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

Unfortunately, I think it's the sad truth that the majority of folks in the World today would look at that and have no idea how to make it. Which means you only have to find someone that likes the look and odds are they are in that majority of folks that:

1. Don't own the $40 in tools to build one
2. Wouldn't know how to go about using said tools even if they had them
3. Couldn't select the lumber
4. Couldn't apply a stain

I guess that's fine. I guess perhaps those folks serve a role in society, but I'd rather be a maker than a pure consumer.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I thought you'd posted another one of your projects at first 

It is only $66.82. You get what you pay for.


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

Thank goodness it's not made out of plywood. It would cost a fortune.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Reminds me of when my dad used a giant empty cable spool made of similar material as a coffee table in the 80 s.
> 
> - DevinT


oh i remember those,that was high fashion in the day.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Its so they can make their million dollar cabin in the woods feel more rustic. Its cool to look poor now. I'm gonna put together a set of cinder blocks and 2×4s for a couple hundred bucks on Etsy.
> 
> - SMP


can i get in,i wanna be rich !


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Oh, get this
> 
> They added $43.19 to the price for changing the color. I m not making this up.
> 
> ...


MIND NOW FULLY BLOWN !!!!!!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Thank goodness it s not made out of plywood. It would cost a fortune.
> 
> - DevinT


LMAO !


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Think about it, it's 66 dollars.

How long to make your cut list?
How much for gas and time to go get the wood?
How much to buy the wood?
How long to cut the wood and assemble?
How long to sand off the splinters?
At that price, You couldn't afford to make your own.

Who here can make it cheaper?

Now, why anybody would want one is a different story.

But for somebody playing the part of rustic motif, why not?
Plant stand in the back yard, why not?
Could be several uses that would make it worth buying.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Cable spools, that was the porch coffee table back then, indestructible.

It's sad what some if these stores sell, but what is worse is the fact if some of us where to build a rustic piece, we could not sell for what the stores are selling it for. Let alone cover the cost of the lumber, folks don't want to pay the prices to an individual.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

There is no "cut list", everything is 24". The "cut list" is a stop block!

They're not buying wood, this is pallet scraps.

They're building them with a chop saw and a drill out in the back. No transport costs since they're using up the scrap pile. Assembly time is minutes, everything is screwed and splits don't matter. Finish is just slopped on and doesn't get into the corners or ends. The main cost is the screws.

Yes, I can build THAT quality level for less.


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

+1 but I agree I couldn't get anyone to buy it because the expectation of craftsmanship is higher when made by an individual


----------



## PCDub (Sep 24, 2017)

Hey wait, you can get a 2-year Protection Plan for only $14 !!!!!!!


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> There is no "cut list", everything is 24". The "cut list" is a stop block!
> 
> They re not buying wood, this is pallet scraps.
> 
> ...


LOL, You don't have a clue. 
They're not recycling pallets or using pallet scraps.

They are making so many of them, it's coming from fresh stock of a low grade lumber.

And yes, because they have already figured out a material list, it didn't just happen by a guy grabbing stock and cutting it to 24"

They do have transport costs along with shipping costs as well.

This isn't a old guy in a small shop building them in the back of a pallet yard.
These are being mass produced, regardless of where the wood is coming from.

You have no idea of the finish because you don't have one to look at and there are much more costs than screws, but with your mentality, you already know it all.

If you think you can slam one out for less than your time is worth nothing.


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

It's made by del Hutson designs. Supposedly in Texas.

If it is made in US, using recycled material, I say kudos to them and Home Depot for supporting American companies and jobs.

Better than them selling a paper wrapped cardboard from China.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

The dark version is a real deal on Amazon at $81.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Cable spools, that was the porch coffee table back then, indestructible.
> 
> It s sad what some if these stores sell, but what is worse is the fact if some of us where to build a rustic piece, we could not sell for what the stores are selling it for. Let alone cover the cost of the lumber, folks don t want to pay the prices to an individual.
> 
> - Eric


yeah made in china for twenty bucks,our cost 40-50 bucks just for the cheap crappy wood.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> It's made by del Hutson designs. Supposedly in Texas.
> 
> If it is made in US, using recycled material, I say kudos to them and Home Depot for supporting American companies and jobs.
> 
> ...


hey if they can do it and find people that will buy crap then it's all good,right.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> The dark version is a real deal on Amazon at $81.
> 
> - ChuckV


im on it ! lol.


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

The funny thing is, what would someone in China importing this item say about the quality compared to something they could buy for the same price locally or make themselves?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

hey mark i dont care what people think,you made me laugh tonight so who cares,thanks man.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> Reminds me of when my dad used a giant empty cable spool made of similar material as a coffee table in the 80 s.
> 
> - DevinT


I had one in my apartment. Was poor, worked with what I had. Hanging potted plant was from a Wendy's, they didn't miss it… LOL


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> The funny thing is, what would someone in China importing this item say about the quality compared to something they could buy for the same price locally or make themselves?
> 
> - DevinT


wel they would probably laugh their asses off and say,stupid ass americans.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Reminds me of when my dad used a giant empty cable spool made of similar material as a coffee table in the 80 s.
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> ...


god ,you are so bad ass-lol.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

I think Mark is jealous because he didn't think of it.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I think Mark is jealous because he didn t think of it.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


hell me too,now i gotta wait four more years too retirement-damn!!!!!


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> It's made by del Hutson designs. Supposedly in Texas.
> 
> If it is made in US, using recycled material, I say kudos to them and Home Depot for supporting American companies and jobs.
> - CWWoodworking


+1

A little digging turns up them being located in Mesquite Texas, and here is a screenshot taken from Google maps street view:










They sell hand crafted, locally made stuff from reclaimed wood, although they do have a some new wood items as well. It appears to be one of those 'started in the garage' type companies that now has quite a large setup. I say good for 'em. A visit to their web site shows quite a bit of their operation as well as their product offerings.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

> It's made by del Hutson designs. Supposedly in Texas.
> 
> If it is made in US, using recycled material, I say kudos to them and Home Depot for supporting American companies and jobs.
> 
> ...


Meh, it's just a table. Some like, some don't. Me, you, and others think it's funny.

I've seen uglier furniture. I've been to roughly 40 furniture markets back in the day. Seen some crap.

At high point furniture market, their used to be an old gas station that had root furniture. They would dig up interesting looking root systems, cut a flat spot, and call it a table.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> It's made by del Hutson designs. Supposedly in Texas.
> 
> If it is made in US, using recycled material, I say kudos to them and Home Depot for supporting American companies and jobs.
> 
> ...


+1 too each his own,if someone thinks it's i gotta have it, let em have it!


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

Since rustic is the theme, does that mean if I take a mallet to the thing it increases in value? I think I might be on to something. Add a little bit of fire from a torch and I think I could double the value or even triple it (depending on whether I sanded it after setting fire to it).

Then to make it authentically rustic (so you don't have to wait for that pesky Father Time to get off his arse and do the work for you), I'll use antique screws. That'll drive 'em wild! (considering how much they love screws based on the [multiple 5-star] reviewer comments)


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

That cable spool I had was free. Which was much better.


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

My Dad's was free too ^_^ he worked for the railroad and brought it home from the yard. He also has a 4-foot long section of rail he hauled home that I suspect he is still using as a parking stop in his garage to this very day. I think the thing weighs about 500 pounds.


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

> Since rustic is the theme, does that mean if I take a mallet to the thing it increases in value? I think I might be on to something. Add a little bit of fire from a torch and I think I could double the value or even triple it (depending on whether I sanded it after setting fire to it).
> 
> Then to make it authentically rustic (so you don t have to wait for that pesky Father Time to get off his arse and do the work for you), I ll use antique screws. That ll drive em wild! (considering how much they love screws based on the [multiple 5-star] reviewer comments)
> 
> - DevinT


I know this is all in good fun, but have you watched a GOOD, true, rustic finish being done? It's an art in and of itself. It takes multiple skills to do it properly and takes a long time. Much harder than your run of the mill finish. Not talking about the piece referenced in this thread of course.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Since rustic is the theme, does that mean if I take a mallet to the thing it increases in value? I think I might be on to something. Add a little bit of fire from a torch and I think I could double the value or even triple it (depending on whether I sanded it after setting fire to it).
> 
> Then to make it authentically rustic (so you don t have to wait for that pesky Father Time to get off his arse and do the work for you), I ll use antique screws. That ll drive em wild! (considering how much they love screws based on the [multiple 5-star] reviewer comments)
> 
> - DevinT


well the answer too those questions seems to be a big yes these days.but because so many now have no skills to create or make anything it's all gold to them and they will pay for utter crap devin.hey ya gotta look at our schools these days,shop classes that used too expose kids to the arts and crafts are all but gone.it's very sad.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Since rustic is the theme, does that mean if I take a mallet to the thing it increases in value? I think I might be on to something. Add a little bit of fire from a torch and I think I could double the value or even triple it (depending on whether I sanded it after setting fire to it).
> 
> Then to make it authentically rustic (so you don t have to wait for that pesky Father Time to get off his arse and do the work for you), I ll use antique screws. That ll drive em wild! (considering how much they love screws based on the [multiple 5-star] reviewer comments)
> 
> ...


+1 i agree.thread table exempt-lol.


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

The company I work for recently did a hand planed finish that was unbelievable. First they start with a custom ground plane to actually make it not smooth. Then use a chisel to gouge it to make hand planing tear out marks. It also had wormhole tracks, done by hand. Various other marks. 2 different stains, dark around the outside, faded to a shade light. And it has to be sanded so it's buttery smooth to the touch, but not so much to lose the authenticity.

Lots of man hours in that table.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> Think about it, it s 66 dollars.
> 
> How long to make your cut list?
> How much for gas and time to go get the wood?
> ...


+1 Exactly


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> I know this is all in good fun, but have you watched a GOOD, true, rustic finish being done? It's an art in and of itself. It takes multiple skills to do it properly and takes a long time. Much harder than your run of the mill finish. Not talking about the piece referenced in this thread of course.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


+1 Exactly…


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

I have seen real rustic work. Like this from one of my favorite woodworkers.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I have seen real rustic work. Like this from one of my favorite woodworkers.
> 
> - DevinT


that was beautiful but she aint sellin that for 67 bucks.she put a lot of work in that table serving tray.id want at least several hundred for that or goodbye.


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

> I have seen real rustic work. Like this from one of my favorite woodworkers.
> 
> - DevinT


Cool table. I like her channel. Had good laugh with the chair video.


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

Just to illustrate that not everyone's situation yields the same results …



> Think about it, it s 66 dollars.


If you like the light color. If you like dark, then it will cost you an extra $44, despite the fact that the can of light color cost the same exact amount as the can of dark color.

Let's assume we're going for the big bucks, so we're only going to spring for the dark color. That means we have to compete with $110, not $66.



> How long to make your cut list?


Reduce time, energy, and labor by stacking your cuts. I personally also have CNC at my disposal.



> How much for gas and time to go get the wood?


I live across the street (literally) from 3 lumber yards and a urban recycling plant.



> How much to buy the wood?


I count 18 boards. That's approximately 36 feet of lumber. That's roughly 4.5 boards where each board is 8 feet long.

On eBay right now, I can do a bulk purchase for 120 feet of pine for $150. That's roughly $1.25 per foot. So the lumber comes out to $45. So far we are winning.



> How long to cut the wood and assemble?


Few hours. (we'll calculate the value of time after we determine total out-of-pocket expenses).



> How long to sand off the splinters?


Sand? Are you kidding? Hand held electric planer. Take you about 10s per face, and I count 20 faces. That's approximately 200s or less than 5 minutes.



> At that price, You couldn t afford to make your own.


I don't know. So far we are at $45 + cost of electricity + cost of screws + cost of finish. With an HVLP sprayer you can use a minimum of finish and spend very little time.

Just remember, these are being sold to make a profit. The store making these probably buys in even bigger lumber quantities and gets an even better deal than what I found on eBay in 30 seconds by searching for "pine boards"



> Who here can make it cheaper?


Anyone with a bandsaw, HVLP sprayer, and a cordless drill.



> Now, why anybody would want one is a different story.


Maybe for my lake-side cabin. If I wanted to look like I didn't care about the place.



> But for somebody playing the part of rustic motif, why not?
> 
> Plant stand in the back yard, why not?
> Could be several uses that would make it worth buying.


I could mostly see people buying this as a throw-away solution they let sit in the garden and get beat on by the sun and when it gets too ratty, they just buy a new one (because it's just a throw-away economy these days I guess).

I mean, if I made one of those, I would at least put some Spar Varnish on it to protect it from the elements. It looks to me like they just slapped some stain on the thing and called it a day.


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

> 67 bucks.
> 
> - pottz


People somewhat need to let go of the price. When you start talking a flat pack table for HD, the labor goes way down cause your theoretically making hundreds, possibly thousands. That table has an extremely small amount of labor. As in a couple minutes.

My guess is this place got a chance with a whale and basically cut most of the profit out to land it. Even if they don't make much, the exposure on a website like HD is Big time.

I had an end table I used to make that was solid oak and very cheap. It was designed to turn and burn. I would have(and did offer it) given big time discounts to get my foot in the door at chains. None ever took me up unfortunately. Couple nibbles, never could get them though.


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

CWW, you should try again! It looks like the market is ripe.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

> I have seen real rustic work. Like this from one of my favorite woodworkers.
> 
> - DevinT


She made an awesome cross cut sled. Next one I build will be similar to hers.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> 67 bucks.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ...


if a small mom and pop like that made any money ill eat one of those tables,with hot sauce of course.hd buys and sells small guys like that,they chew em up with the vision of making millions and then dump em when they come back begging for a life preserver.i buy from companies that sell to hd and the margins are slim.if you arnt moving millions you probably wont be moving for long.


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

> CWW, you should try again! It looks like the market is ripe.
> 
> - DevinT


Meh, I tried. Had success with mom and pop stores. Got to a point where it was time to get bigger and go for it, or get out. The physical and mental stress was killing me(my elbow is still bothering me). I ran the numbers and it didn't make sense to continue.

I get to make high end dining table now. Much slower pace and none of the stress. It's fun.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> CWW, you should try again! It looks like the market is ripe.
> 
> - DevinT


no!!! they will eat you up and spit out your bare bones.hd is not for a mom and pop company.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> CWW, you should try again! It looks like the market is ripe.
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> ...


smart move buddy.


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

> 67 bucks.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ...


Your probably right. But when they look at HD, all they see is a whale. I know I did when I pitched a 100+ store chain.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> Just to illustrate that not everyone s situation yields the same results …
> 
> Think about it, it s 66 dollars.
> 
> ...


We're talking about making one at home, not a store or company making them, and not manufacturing multiples of them. 
Since you laid it all out off of my comment, you should use the 66 dollar amount for the light color 
(or 67 as Pottz says). Not the upgraded price stained.

I have some questions regarding a few things you left out.
You said you live across the street from 3 lumber yards, so how long would it take to drive across the street, pick your lumber, pay for it, load it in your car, bring it home, unload it? Or if you buy it on e-bay, what is shipping? And what time is entailed on actually getting the material into your shop?

As far as cutting, you said there were 18 pieces, really no need to gang them up and definitely not worth the time to set up a CNC to cut them.. (Remember, making one, not mass producing them)

You said a few hours labor to cut and assemble. What is your hourly rate for this?

You never added up your cost to make, and after you do, why would you go through all that when you can buy one for 66-67 dollars?

The sales and profit and buying in bulk isn't part of it.

I don't know what your time is worth, 
but I'm not going to the store and picking out pallet material for 67 dollars.

Lots of scenarios, YMMV


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> I thought you d posted another one of your projects at first
> 
> It is only $66.82. You get what you pay for.
> 
> - Rich


Nope, no dog bone joinery on these.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> Hey wait, you can get a 2-year Protection Plan for only $14 !!!!!!!
> 
> - PCDub


To protect it from actually looking nicer. KAREN: "Excuse me, someone put a real finish on it, does the warranty cover that? Let me speak to your manager."


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

Well, I don't have to drive to the Lumber Yard. I would walk. How would I get it home? They would literally drive the fork lift across the street. I'm not joking when I said "across the street"-that's not some euphemism for "down the street," I mean literally (does that word have any meaning these days?) *across* the street.

They don't even charge me for delivery. I pay for the lumber and the tax and that's it. It shows up in my garage. Don't make it out to be more complicated than it sounds.

I'd have to walk over there to get a price though, but I'm really honestly not worried about being able to beat $67 even.

As for setting up for CNC, I think you have some misconceptions about the Shaper Origin. I turn it on, I draw a line, I make the cut, and make the cut, and make the cut, ad nauseam. There's no complicated "setup" like traditional CNC.

I don't have to be mass producing to make full use of the Shaper to cut down on time and energy. For example, where to drill the holes? I could have the Shaper repeat that on each board. It's worth the 5 minutes it takes to draw 2 circles and a line on the screen and just keep sliding boards in and rotating them as I go. That's my fault though, I said CNC and not Shaper Origin. Ain't nobody got time for G-code to slow us down in this build (like you say, no point in writing G-code because we're not mass producing; but the Shaper Origin is touch-screen).

My hourly rate? LoL. You can't afford me. That's why I give things away, because I don't need your money.

Ah, you just said something very important to me…

"why would you … when you can buy one"

I personally make it a point to never make anything I can buy. I am allergic to commodities.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

"My hourly rate? LoL. You can't afford me. That's why I give things away, because I don't need your money."

I hope you don't mean "me" literally. But I understand why you didn't tally up a total price.

Exactly why you can't make one for 67 dollars!
I'm sure many can buy and get materials for under 67 dollars, but if they value their time it ain't going to happen.


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

Well, I have a unique problem though. If I "value my time" then I would never make anything because nobody could ever afford my time. Case-in-point, if I charged my hourly rate for the hand plane I recently made, it would cost five figures for the amount of time I put into it.

Where would that leave me? It would probably leave me with a hand plane and no feedback on how it works other than using it myself.

I make many things that people could never hope to afford, and so I just reason with myself:

The payment for my time is my enjoyment. I enjoy making things that people do not have that they cannot buy.

However, I would like to point out that I was not always so expensive. Your time is only worth what someone is willing to pay. That belies a truth that when you are younger and are not on anyone's radar, your time is valued less.

So it could very well be that I don't make the item, but an apprentice whose time is worth less builds it under my tutelage. That could drive the cost down.

However, I am fairly certain that trying to beat $67 is a losing proposition. Most of all because I would get zero enjoyment out of it and thus the time spent doing it would require $$$. If I spent even 20 minutes working on it at my hourly rate, it would already be more than $67.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> I thought you d posted another one of your projects at first
> 
> It is only $66.82. You get what you pay for.
> 
> ...


Dang, you're right. I missed that.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

My guess is at the end they flip it upside down, put the Ark in it and put it up on a shelf in some big archive warehouse


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> Well, I have a unique problem though. If I "value my time" then I would never make anything because nobody could ever afford my time. Case-in-point, if I charged my hourly rate for the hand plane I recently made, it would cost five figures for the amount of time I put into it.
> 
> Where would that leave me? It would probably leave me with a hand plane and no feedback on how it works other than using it myself.
> 
> ...


Well Darling, there you go!
Sorry my night time entertainment is up. 
Peace!


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> As for setting up for CNC, I think you have some misconceptions about the Shaper Origin.
> 
> - DevinT


I have no misconceptions about the Origin-I sell them and prepare materials for training and demonstrations.

That said, the Origin would have zero value in making that product. Feel free to prove me wrong.


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

You sell Shapers but then you discount its abilities. I would guess you don't sell many.

Since you probably don't use one, you can't imagine how it would be useful in this application.

There is always more than one way to do something. Using the Origin to accurately place pilot holes ought to be a no-brainer, but I guess you have your ways.

I personally wouldn't want to drill *56* pilot holes considering:

1. All the boards are the same length
2. I can put the holes in the same location on every board without having to fiddle with making marks, sighting with a drill press, or changing stop blocks at the drill press

I would quite simply put a stop block on my Shaper Workstation, use a surface clamp, slap a board in, bore two pilots, rotate the board 180 degrees, drill two more pilots, take the board out, and move to the next one.

If I did the same with a hand drill, I would have to line up the bit, use a guide block, and be careful.

If I did the same with a drill press, the bit is stationary so I have to move the piece to align each pilot. So we're talking multiple stop blocks. Since the boards are wider than the base, good luck getting both stop blocks in play at the same time. That's the key.

A drill press would only be faster if you have a large enough base that you can put stop blocks for both holes.

Now, you could cheat with a drill press by making each pilot the same distance from the edge, and that would allow you to flip the board and drill the second pilot from the other side, however not all the pilots are equally distanced from all edges.

But by all means, since you sell them, I should take your word that it's worthless in this application.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> I d have to walk over there to get a price though, but I m really honestly not worried about being able to beat $67 even.
> 
> - DevinT





> However, I am fairly certain that trying to beat $67 is a losing proposition.
> 
> - DevinT


¯\(ツ)/¯


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

In the context of charging for my time but feel free to quote me out of context to make me sound contrarian (I already stated I do not charge for my time; and I reject the premise that anyone who does not charge for their time does not value their time; money is just a tool; why are you so obsessed with it?). I could build that for less than $67 unless you force me to charge my hourly rate wherein it becomes a losing proposition by your standards.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> You sell Shapers but then you discount its abilities. I would guess you don't sell many.
> 
> Since you probably don't use one, you can't imagine how it would be useful in this application.
> 
> - DevinT


Gaslight much?


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

*DevinT:*
Ain't no "pilot holes". You can see the splitting ...


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

You seem to need an explanation as to what gaslighting is.

You sell shapers. Fact.

You discounted its abilities. To me in this thread by saying it would have zero value in this task. So, fact.

I would guess you don't sell many. Opinion. I literally said "I guess" - now if I were gaslighting you, I would be trying to convince you that you don't sell many. But rather, I said "I guess."

Since you probably don't use one… this is an assertion. Again, nobody is trying to convince you that your lived experience is other than what it is. I simply made an assertion (likely to be false). Do I need to point out "probably" is a word that denotes hesitation based on lack of knowledge?

... you can't imagine how it would be useful in this application. Umm, you literally said it would have zero value in this application. Nobody is gaslighting you.

Have you ever been gaslighted before? Do you even know what it is like to have a man lie to your face about your own lived experiences? My guess is no.

I did not lie to you, sir. I made a bunch of presumptions.

There's no need to go crying about gaslighting here.


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

> *DevinT:*
> Ain t no "pilot holes". You can see the splitting ...
> 
> - Madmark2


Which is why I would put pilot holes 

Rustic doesn't have to mean falling apart


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> You seem to need an explanation as to what gaslighting is.
> 
> - DevinT


No, I need no explanation. You were gaslighting, and if you don't realize it, something's wrong.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Point was "can you build this crap for less than $67". *EVERYONE HERE* can do better … for more $$$.

*Original Specs:*
All pcs 24" (no measuring) 
No piloted screws, splitting ok. Black oxide screws 
No sanding or planing. No edge rounding.
"Free" lumber only.
Minimum finish (excludes corners, blotches ok)


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

To gaslight:

manipulate (someone) by psychological means into questioning their own sanity.

If my words made you question your sanity, I am truly sorry. Will a fruit basket make it up to you?


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> Point was "can you build this crap for less than $67". *EVERYONE HERE* can do better … for more $$$.
> 
> *Original Specs:*
> All pcs 24" (no measuring)
> ...


Sure:
1. Pay army of hobos in cheap booze. Give each a HF hammer and box of nails. (Write their name in sharpie on hammer)

2. Have said hobos collect pallets from alleys.
3. Cut pallets with HF chop saw and stop block.
4. Have army nail boards together.
5. ????
6. Profit


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> To gaslight:
> 
> manipulate (someone) by psychological means into questioning their own sanity.
> 
> ...


Gaslighting by gaslighting. Mega-talent. I bow to you.


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

> Point was "can you build this crap for less than $67". *EVERYONE HERE* can do better … for more $$$.
> 
> *Original Specs:*
> All pcs 24" (no measuring)
> ...


Hey, now we're talkin'! I've got a homeless encampment 3 blocks away that I could potentially draw on.


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

> To gaslight:
> 
> manipulate (someone) by psychological means into questioning their own sanity.
> 
> ...


You give me too much credit. It's just run of the mill sarcasm.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> It's just run of the mill sarcasm.
> 
> - DevinT


It was actually quite extraordinary.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

> Reminds me of when my dad used a giant empty cable spool made of similar material as a coffee table in the 80 s.
> 
> - DevinT


Those were popular. People used to ask if I could get them one. Most of the wholesalers started requiring the big ones be returned ;-))


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> - SMP


ROTFLMAO


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Point was "can you build this crap for less than $67". *EVERYONE HERE* can do better … for more $$$.
> 
> *Original Specs:*
> All pcs 24" (no measuring)
> ...


finally someone with common sense.im in, we can call our comapany the smp/pottz rustic table company.ill supply the hammers. ;-)


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Point was "can you build this crap for less than $67". *EVERYONE HERE* can do better … for more $$$.
> 
> *Original Specs:*
> All pcs 24" (no measuring)
> ...


hey maybe you can join smp and me starting a company,im gonna supply the hammers you supply the labor ? 
smp what do say,you in ?


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

Thank the schools in this country for dropping shop classes. The one in my town included. Otherwise, people would have the experience to hammer together something like that. And I always had requests for large cable spools. Delivered a couple hundred over my career.


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

People rip apart pallets and make similar stuff, I personally don't think there's anything wrong with this and $66 isn't a lot of money for a table.

As woodworkers we see if a little different but for the average person that has no interest in making a table and likes rustic this is an inexpensive option to get the look they are after.


----------



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

This is real comedy, please continue. I don't think the crazy part of this is that someone is making these and selling them, I think that takes guts, marketing creativity, and brilliance. I think the crazy part is either 1) a buyer at a large billion dollar organization agreed to bring these in and sell them, or 2) consumers are actually buying them.

I live 20-30 minutes from del Hutson Designs, this makes me want to drive over and take a look at the operation. Maybe I good sell them some of my designs or they would hire me on as a co-builder? My new Retirement plan. DevonT, do you want in on this? You could be the West Coast affiliate.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> This is real comedy, please continue. I don t think the crazy part of this is that someone is making these and selling them, I think that takes guts, marketing creativity, and brilliance. I think the crazy part is either 1) a buyer at a large billion dollar organization agreed to bring these in and sell them, or 2) consumers are actually buying them.
> 
> I live 20-30 minutes from del Hutson Designs, this makes me want to drive over and take a look at the operation. Maybe I good sell them some of my designs or they would hire me on as a co-builder? My new Retirement plan. DevonT, do you want in on this? You could be the West Coast affiliate.
> 
> - northwoodsman


hey hold on were already in negotiations with smp too start our own table company ;-)


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Tables are SOOOOOOO boring..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

> This is real comedy, please continue. I don t think the crazy part of this is that someone is making these and selling them, I think that takes guts, marketing creativity, and brilliance. I think the crazy part is either 1) a buyer at a large billion dollar organization agreed to bring these in and sell them, or 2) consumers are actually buying them.
> 
> I live 20-30 minutes from del Hutson Designs, this makes me want to drive over and take a look at the operation. Maybe I good sell them some of my designs or they would hire me on as a co-builder? My new Retirement plan. DevonT, do you want in on this? You could be the West Coast affiliate.
> 
> ...


We can do it in the Garage to support party time. ;-) At our skill levels we should net at least 100k a week working an hour or less a day.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> hey maybe you can join smp and me starting a company,im gonna supply the hammers you supply the labor ?
> smp what do say,you in ?
> 
> - pottz


I am in. I'll try anything with enough beer or bourbon. I am not above drinking with the hobos, wouldn't be the first time. Actually if we could provide jobs for them we may get some donations. Could actually work well.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> hey maybe you can join smp and me starting a company,im gonna supply the hammers you supply the labor ?
> smp what do say,you in ?
> 
> - pottz
> ...


great ill get the hammers and ill have devin round up the bums and were in business.i think we can easily under cut the price.dont forget the bourban,were gonna need it-lol.


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

> Reminds me of when my dad used a giant empty cable spool made of similar material as a coffee table in the 80 s.
> 
> - DevinT


That's what I did in the 80's


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> Tables are SOOOOOOO boring..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Note: Should people come to Gunny's Garage ( this is where Bandits posts his progress ) IMO it ain't boring but traditional woodworking at its best.

Bandit, can I buy that table for $67 or trade for it with Jimmy Dean's breakfast bowls? [ :>) ]


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

City of SF is spending $60,000 per annum for tents & sites. Should be easy to sell those tables for $1500 as an upsell. "You want crappy table wit' dat?"

*Production Analysis:*
They're made with a chop saw, a drill (no pilots) & a rag with something like stain on it. You could earn several grand a *day* with a cheap but fast crew.

*Crew:*

One saw man lopping
two guys making legs
one guy making tops,
one assembler
two finishers 
a couple of grunts

6-8 guys should be able to crank out a completed unit every 5 minutes or so - call it 100 a day as a production goal.

Annual production ~25,000 units sold nationwide.

Wholesale is 1/2 retail of $66 or $33/unit. Times 100 units a day is $3300. Split 8 ways is $400 each with $100 left over for lunch. *DAILY*

Sooo … using pallet scrap and driving to the materials with a truck w/a gennie (since only chop saw & power screwdrivers are needed) and a cheap work crew the boys can pull down $400/day times 5 days a week is $2000 times 50 weeks is $100,000 *each* for slapping *crap* together!

Count me *IN!*


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

if it were only so easy mark.


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

We can sell them to China!


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> We can sell them to China!
> 
> - DevinT


They will lower the price and ship them back.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> We can sell them to China!
> 
> - DevinT
> They will lower the price and ship them back.
> ...


no they will just make em for half the price and put del hutson out of business.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> We can sell them to China!
> 
> - DevinT
> They will lower the price and ship them back.
> ...


+1

Great to see you posting and I hope all is well. Come on over to Gunny's Garage, with Pottz now one of our seniors, myself, and a few others. More importantly with your knowledge, it would be great…


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

This goes to prove one point; that there is a market for everything. Money can be made on anything from scrap wood to ordinary sand. For example; just take some beach sand, add a color to it, package it and sell it as a "decorative touch". There was a "Ritz thrift shop" in New York City that bought old clothes and resold it to the public. You could get an old fur coat that some rich lady no longer wanted that maybe cost $1000 and re-sell it for $500. There is money in everything if you can imagine it, regardless of what it is or costs. I recently found a bag of pine cones selling at my local pharmacy for $20. I have 8 acres of pine cones on the ground and never thought of selling them. At $20 a pop, I must have thousands of dollars worth just sitting on the ground.
Re-cycling companies all over the country earn millions of dollars in stuff people don't want. My brother-in-law has a re-cycling business in Tampa, Fl and has a big boat, 2-Mercedes Benz and a high value home; all from dealing in scrap. He is in the million dollar category.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Recycling scrap is big business. Scavengers cruise our neighborhoods on trash days for the metal people leave for the recycling company. They usually drive old Toyota pickups with high sides to contain all the stuff that they steal. Some now drive around in newer GMC or Chevy trucks with large trailers. Before anyone tries to bust my chops for claiming that they are stealing, the stuff in our town gets set out for bulk pickup by the local recycling company, but the scavengers usually get there first.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

I've made a couple of comments about this. This one just popped into my head, " Garbage in, Garbage out."


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

You know Pottz, if we do this we could probably get HGTV to do a show about us, "Hobo Chic", the new style trend.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

-deleted-


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> -deleted-
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


LOL! I can't count the number of comments I've written-and deleted. I figure why bother? The noise will drown out any signal I can offer.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Recycling scrap is big business. Scavengers cruise our neighborhoods on trash days for the metal people leave for the recycling company. They usually drive old Toyota pickups with high sides to contain all the stuff that they steal. Some now drive around in newer GMC or Chevy trucks with large trailers. Before anyone tries to bust my chops for claiming that they are stealing, the stuff in our town gets set out for bulk pickup by the local recycling company, but the scavengers usually get there first.
> 
> - Dark_Lightning


sounds like my neighborhood.ive put scrap in the alley and it's gone within an hour.


----------



## jamsomito (Mar 26, 2017)

Glad to see some reasonable discussion about actual costs and style trends. I'll never understand some of the crazy things people are into, but to each their own. Would I buy this? Definitely not, lol. But I think it's saying something if somebody can be successful selling this type of thing. Remember river tables? This too shall pass.

Also, can we please stop with the Millennial discrimination? Apparently I'm one, and I hate the label. If my generation has turned out different than expectations, it's the previous generation that's to blame for raising us up this way. And it certainly does not apply to everyone.

Now to play devils advocate here - if I WERE into this kind of thing, I'd seriously consider buying it. With 3 kids at home, a 9-5 to attend to, a home and vehicles to maintain, and a wife who works full time… my shop time is very limited. This project would probably take me 3-4 weeks to complete. Weekend #1 - design and materials. Weekend #2 - cut pieces, maybe assemble. Weekend / evenings of week #3 - finish. Throw a family trip in between one of those and it becomes 4 weeks to a month. If this was something that I decided to spend my time on, I'd happily do it. But if this wasn't my hobby or we just needed a table that matched our living room and my wife liked the look of - out comes the wallet.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> You know Pottz, if we do this we could probably get HGTV to do a show about us, "Hobo Chic", the new style trend.
> 
> - SMP


hey why not it would probably be better than most of the shows they have theses days.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

My review on the BORG has been approved!



> Your review helps others get the right products for their projects Thanks MadMark, Your review has been approved!
> 
> Your opinion is very important to us and The Home Depot community. Thank you for taking the time to write a review on Del Hutson Designs Landmark 24 in. Walnut Pine Wood End Table, Brown. Your review has been moderated and is live on our site. If your submitted review contained less than 20 characters, your review may be displayed as a Ratings Only Review.
> 
> ...


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

i checked it out you were the only one star so far.hey you were honest im glad hd posted it.i love the guy that gave it 5 stars and said del hutson must have interned with maloof-lol. i think sam would be quite insulted comparing what he made to that pos.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

> My review on the BORG has been approved!
> 
> Your review helps others get the right products for their projects Thanks MadMark, Your review has been approved!
> 
> ...


Sorry, but myself, I find it sad that you felt like you needed to go out of your way
to bash a small USA company over an item that cost 67 dollars.

You never even bought one, just bashing over a picture. 
Then you want to compare it to a table you made.
Would you sell me your table for 67 dollars?


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

WALMART is selling them too!

They also have many better quality for the same or less coin!









Much nicer for under $50 …

The big Q is how did they get buyers at HD & Wal-Mart to carry that crap?!


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> i checked it out you were the only one star so far.hey you were honest im glad hd posted it.i love the guy that gave it 5 stars and said del hutson must have interned with maloof-lol. i think sam would be quite insulted comparing what he made to that pos.
> 
> - pottz


After reading the reviews, I REALLY want to see Brenda"s couch!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> i checked it out you were the only one star so far.hey you were honest im glad hd posted it.i love the guy that gave it 5 stars and said del hutson must have interned with maloof-lol. i think sam would be quite insulted comparing what he made to that pos.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ...


i missed that after i started choking from the maloof comment.matches her couch perfect huh.yeah i wanna see it to.maybe she lives in a homeless camp outdoors ?


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

Willing to bet the "couch" is a futon


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> Willing to bet the "couch" is a futon
> 
> - DevinT


Probably 3 stolen blue milk crates that are "Property of Knudsen", turned upside down with a Kirkland dog bed on top.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Willing to bet the "couch" is a futon
> 
> - DevinT


+1


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Willing to bet the "couch" is a futon
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> ...


lmao !!! would that be shabby chic ?


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

> Willing to bet the "couch" is a futon
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> ...


Hey! I (my dogs) have a Kirkland dog bed and it's not shabby! That is if you discount the skid marks 8^)


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Actually I'm fairly sure the Maloof comment is sarcasm. That's the kind of snark I often use when commenting on obvious quality issues.

Now I do say MadMark's comment does have some more value as a real evaluation, just glad he was able to slip it in past the moderators (unlike, say,....Rockler)


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Actually I m fairly sure the Maloof comment is sarcasm. That s the kind of snark I often use when commenting on obvious quality issues.
> 
> Now I do say MadMark s comment does have some more value as a real evaluation, just glad he was able to slip it in past the moderators (unlike, say,....Rockler)
> 
> - splintergroup


maybe,he gave it 5 stars though? this whole thread has been hilarious,gotta thank mark for posting it.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

I found the table Del Hutson copied. Almost a perfect match.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I found the table Del Hutson copied. Almost a perfect match.
> 
> 
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


;-))


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

I noticed that all the 5 star reviews were from users that are "The Home Depot Reviewer Program" members …

I'm asked to rate HD products all the time and I'm *not* one of them!


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> Hey! I (my dogs) have a Kirkland dog bed and it s not shabby! That is if you discount the skid marks 8^)
> 
> - splintergroup


Yeah my dogs have a couple too. The cedar chip filling is a nice touch. Brenda's Sofa probably has hardly any fleas.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Hey! I (my dogs) have a Kirkland dog bed and it s not shabby! That is if you discount the skid marks 8^)
> 
> - splintergroup
> 
> ...


thats probably good because brenda probably has fleas too-lol.

i love those hd reviews,about as worthless as they come.but hey if they sell pos tables hd loves em right?


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I don't understand the photo that was attached to the review. It wasn't a photo of the product itself like you'd normally see.

Was it supposed to show an example of an even crappier table than the Del Hutson?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I don t understand the photo that was attached to the review. It wasn t a photo of the product itself like you d normally see.
> 
> Was it supposed to show an example of an even crappier table than the Del Hutson?
> 
> ...


*OUCHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> OUCHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> - pottz


No ouch needed, I was just wondering what that photo was supposed to represent. Like I said, reviewers usually show the advertised product in their home or something.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> OUCHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ...


rich at this point,136 posts and still going,i dont think it matters anymore? ill just say mark has givin me a lot of entertainment and good laughs,and ill leave it at that.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> No ouch needed, I was just wondering what that photo was supposed to represent. Like I said, reviewers usually show the advertised product in their home or something.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> ...


I'm confused, pottz, so confused.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> No ouch needed, I was just wondering what that photo was supposed to represent. Like I said, reviewers usually show the advertised product in their home or something.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> ...


maybe you dont get this thread then.dont over think it,it's all just B-S. it's just a pos table that no one even cares about.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> maybe you dont get this thread then.dont over think it,it s all just B-S. it s just a pos table that no one even cares about.
> 
> - pottz


Of course. Why didn't I think of that?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> maybe you dont get this thread then.dont over think it,it s all just B-S. it s just a pos table that no one even cares about.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ...


the real sad part of this story is that small company is probably gonna lose their ass because they thought theyd get rich selling crappy tables to hd.hd is notorious for chewing up and spitting out small guys that dont know what there getting into.i buy from the same companies that sell to hd except they know how to deal with them.i fear this story will end very sadly.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

> maybe you dont get this thread then.dont over think it,it s all just B-S. it s just a pos table that no one even cares about.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ...


3
Walmart bankrupted Levis ;-(( Toro mowers was contacted too, but he saw the handwriting gon the wall ;-))


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

I'm still kind of surprised nobody has asked what "walnut pine" is. Does the look of this thing flabbergast people so much they missed what it's made of? I'm gonna start using this new species in the daily "what wood is this" threads.


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

Walnut Pine is Walnut stained pine. If you look at the other offerings from the same company you will see other colors for the same table. They are all made of pine but they offer three (or more?) stains.

This is nothing more than taking a can of Walnut stain off the shelf, dipping a rag in it, and wiping it on some pine.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Yeah, and that smear of "walnut" (thinned brown shoe polish?) is a $50 upgrade …

In this case it's really "stained"!


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hmm.. I have a sudden hankering for pine nut and walnut pesto:
https://www.recipegirl.com/ina-gartens-pine-nut-and-walnut-pesto-sauce-2/


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

> Yeah, and that smear of "walnut" (thinned brown shoe polish?) is a $50 upgrade …
> 
> In this case it s really "stained"!
> 
> - Madmark2


I also highly doubt that the color they have applied has anything to do with:

a. Walnut
b. A reputable wood stain company

It's going to be the cheapest substance they can find that will impart a darkish color. Since they got in bed with the BORG, that's why I suggested they're using an HVLP spray gun and about 0.01 cents worth of liquid on each table to make a profit.

The rule of thumb is that you charge 3x your material cost, because you have to pay yourself for your time and you need to make a profit. That's not what's going on here. The cost to make a table one color vs another is not a $16 increase in materials to justify a consumer hike of $50 (unless for some reason they are buying small artisanal batch stains from a local farmer that makes them from endangered animals).

So I think it's fair to say that they are not using the 3x rule to price their items. I am willing to bet that they are charging >20x the material cost and simply setting a price they feel the market can bare.

*EDIT:* And the BORG probably keeps 80% of the profits which is why they had to cut every last cost on that table to sell through them and still make back their 3x


----------



## OldDecker (May 14, 2021)

This is the new norm - they polished a turd and called it a necklace - gotta give them credit.


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

So, I had a look at Del Hustons website. You can't buy the one that BORG offers directly from them. The screws on the BORG item appear to be positioned differently.

I actually now think more than ever that this poor company had to sacrifice on quality just to make the margins on those products they are offering through HD. The ones on the Del Huston website look like they are higher quality with more thought put into the finish.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

This is how I look at the situation. Someone built a product, and if customers buy it and are pleased with it, it pretty much renders any discussion about goodness moot.

I know fellow woodworkers who build and sell things I'd never put my name on. You know the stuff-"rustic," "farmhouse." Lots of cross braces made with 2X lumber. But, they are making good money selling it.

Sure, I feel a smug sense of superiority comparing my work to theirs, but hey, they're succeeding at what they do, so my hat's off to them.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

> Yeah, and that smear of "walnut" (thinned brown shoe polish?) is a $50 upgrade …
> 
> In this case it s really "stained"!
> 
> ...


Probably made from used motor oil


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

Why the he!! Would any company make their own stain using weird materials suggested in this idiotic thread?

They are using materials from finish companies just like all the other companies out there. They go to their supplier and tell them what they need. Finish company supplies it.

There are all sorts of reasons why one color could be cheaper. Almost none have to do with cost of the finish they are using.


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

Homer built something similar. A rustic spice rack. Somebody else liked it enough to copy it.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Love the Homerisms!

I want to get his old cardboard box marked "oily rags" for my BLO rags when I'm done applying a finish 8^)


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

> Why the he!! Would any company make their own stain using weird materials suggested in this idiotic thread?
> 
> - CWWoodworking


Because it is an idiotic thread? 8^)


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Many years ago I made a document frame in the rustic theme. It houses a motivational quote from Thos. Moser. This hangs in my shop and serves as a constant reminder of the sanctity of the work that I humbly perform there:


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

> This is how I look at the situation. Someone built a product, and if customers buy it and are pleased with it, it pretty much renders any discussion about goodness moot.
> 
> I know fellow woodworkers who build and sell things I d never put my name on. You know the stuff-"rustic," "farmhouse." Lots of cross braces made with 2X lumber. But, they are making good money selling it.
> 
> ...


Best post on this sad thread. 
Strange how some are so obsessed with shooting down how others spend, or make their money.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Homer built something similar. A rustic spice rack. Somebody else liked it enough to copy it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they should take that to hd,thats 80 bucks all day long,95 with some stain.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

Could be worse; could be made out of particle board.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

> Could be worse; could be made out of particle board.
> 
> - runswithscissors


COULD BE!!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Could be worse; could be made out of particle board.
> 
> - runswithscissors


oh god man i just turned pale white,the wife thought i was havin a heart attack-lol.


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

OSB


----------



## Bruizer (Dec 3, 2016)

> Reminds me of when my dad used a giant empty cable spool made of similar material as a coffee table in the 80 s.
> 
> - DevinT


I worked at the warehouse of a big Electrical contractor in the mid early 70's at the the height of the empty wire reel coffee table craze. We took all are empty reels to a place called Stamford House Wrecking where they sold salvaged parts from torn down houses (this was the middle of the "Urban Renewal" era). They gave us $5 a reel, that was big money back then. I was making less then 2.50 an hour back then. Before we started selling them we had to break them up and take them to the dump.


----------



## Al_in_OH (Dec 7, 2016)

> Reminds me of when my dad used a giant empty cable spool made of similar material as a coffee table in the 80 s.
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> ...


We had a large one in the basement for a table/bar. My dad wrapped the base with carpet and put formica on the top. Classy!


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

That does sound classy


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> That does sound classy
> 
> - DevinT


time to get out the fondue pot.it's gotta be on shag carpet though or the vibe just wont be right-lol.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Got be the brown and gold shag….the green ones were just too tacky….


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Got be the brown and gold shag….the green ones were just too tacky….
> 
> - bandit571


oh yeah gold thats what my parents had in the bedroom.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

Did they change over to the orange/ brown shag for the fall season? The green is only for spring.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Did they change over to the orange/ brown shag for the fall season? The green is only for spring.
> 
> - ibewjon


no always gold,my mom had a special plastic rake to fluff it up.the kitchen was was avocado green.no burnt orange though.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

I remember this thread.
pffft
I could make that for 3 dollars…....


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I remember this thread.
> pffft
> I could make that for 3 dollars…....
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


yeah but your bad ass.that would cost me at least 4-5 !


----------



## Al_in_OH (Dec 7, 2016)

It was red and black shag. Same stuff on the walls in the bar in-town.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I would give credit to the one who makes those tables. He (she) realizes there are people who would spend the money to buy such a product. There are always ways to make money that most people don't realize. My son-in-law makes bird houses from scraps he finds and sells them for $40.00. Nothing fancy as he is not a woodworker as such. Henry Ford was famous with his quotes about how people have the potential to make money if they think positively, not negatively.


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

Must be dovetail joints on those bird houses


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Go back in time during the depression years and people were making furniture from scrap and salvage wood because they couldn't afford anything else. Some of it was pretty good and others were like that shown in the BORG. Some of it is considered an antique because it represents a bygone age. Maybe the BORG table will be worth something some day in the future.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Just goes to show Ron White is correct, " You can't fix stupid. It's for life!"


----------

